# Alden Leisure Handsewn - Cruel Beauty?



## Rubini (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All, 
I apologize in advance if this (my first post) is redundant - I have seen this issue addressed on other threads, but have not seen any suggestions as to solutions to my dilemma, which is this:

I just purchased a long-coveted pair of Alden Shell Cordovan Leisure Handsewn Moccasins. They fit perfectly, as I bought them a half-size smaller than what I usually wear, except for one thing: The vamp. After a couple hours wear, said vamp inflicts a pain on my poor feet that leaves me in a less-than-leisurely mood.

I was wondering, does this go away? Will these lovely beauties stretch out on their own? Would it be a terrible idea to take them to my local shoe guy to stretch out, or will that ruin them?

Suggestions?


----------



## Rubini (Jun 26, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I bought the BB, unlined version.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, Tuck was faced with a similar dilemma and had his stretched to his reported satisifaction.

Allen


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I had the same exact issue. I 'played through' and did not get mine stretched because I did not want them to get ruined by an inartful stretching. For the first couple of weeks I wore them a couple of times a week just to the office or church when I knew I wouldn't be walking around much, and found that the pain lessened in time and intensity with each wearing. I felt the more I wear them, the easier it is and for me that has proven to be so.

There is a thread wherein the same problem is discussed. A search of "alden 986 stretch" should find it.

Good luck!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting. I was trying on the LHS's at BB last week and, following previous posts, tried on a 1/2 size down and one width larger. I have a high instep as well and usually wear 11C or D depending on shoe.

10.5C - Painful to just get my foot in the shoe.
10.5D - Good width, slight slippage in the heel, not much toe room lengthwise.
11B - See 10.5C
11C - Not in stock
11.5B - Good width, not as much slippage as the 10.5D, perhaps too much length

They brought in an 11C but I have not had a chance to stop by yet. I'm hopeful it's the best combo of the 10.5D and 11.5B.


----------



## Rubini (Jun 26, 2006)

Harris said:


> The Alden LHS instep pain is pretty bad. I've learned (the hard way) to always order a size up.


Indeed. But since these are already paid for and walked around in, I think I just might take them to the cobbler to be stretched...


----------



## Rubini (Jun 26, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Interesting. I was trying on the LHS's at BB last week and, following previous posts, tried on a 1/2 size down and one width larger.


If only I had known about the second part of the equation...


----------



## Rubini (Jun 26, 2006)

paper clip said:


> There is a thread wherein the same problem is discussed. A search of "alden 986 stretch" should find it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the tip!

BTW, are your Aldens now 100% pain free?


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

It took quite awhile to "break in" these Aldens. They initially felt great but then, after a few wearings, it began to hurt around the instep. I had them stretched and it fixed the problem. But, after a few months, it stretched more and began to slip in the heel. This caused blisters and it was very painful to wear. I then purchased a pad to insert under the top of the shoe and also added a thin Dr. Shoals insert. This did the trick. It took a long time (at least 6 months) for these shoes to feel comfortable to wear on a regular basis. I never experienced such a long break in period with any other shoes I own. BTW this is non-existent with my laced Aldens.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I too have fit problems with Alden's LHS/Brooks loafer. I have ordered an 11.5c, 11.5b, 11c, & lastly a 11b. None of the shoes will fit my foot, at the present, no stock loafer will fit my narrow heels & flat feet. The fellow at Shoemart told me that these loafers were not designed with me in mind. I even tried buying cordovan shells & having Russell Moc make my loafers, FYI: the do not work with shell cordovan. It really is disappointing but for $150 AE will make discontinued models (I suggest the Cole) in what ever leather or skin you choose. You will be looking at a six month wait, but if that is what you want & $ is not an issue, go for it.
F


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Rather than having a cobbler stretch the shoes, I suggest that you buy a shoe stretcher and do the work yourself. If you do it yourself, you can stretch the vamp only and work very slowly over a few days so you don't overdo it. I had the same problem.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Rubini said:


> Indeed. But since these are already paid for and walked around in, I think I just might take them to the cobbler to be stretched...


How long have you had your shoes?

I would take the cautious route and try to wear them for a few hours a day to break them in slowly prior to having them permanently stretched. When I get new Aldens (986 or 563), I wear them in the evenings for an hour or two with very thin socks. I slowly ramp up the length of time I wear them and after a month or so they are very comfortable.

Good luck.

ASF


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Rubini said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> BTW, are your Aldens now 100% pain free?


Rubini,

I bought mine late May of this year, and have worn them to the office 2x a week and to church on Sundays since. I do still feel a slight twinge in them when I first put them on, and to correct same, I stand on my toes while bending my knees to give them a hard flex and stretch across the penny strap, and then I'm all set for the day without any further pain. The shoes are very comfortable thereafter. I do wear them with thin cotton socks as they are lined. I intend at some point to also get a pair of the Brooks unlined ones so I can wear them without socks in the summer.

I truly think that my shoe trees return the strap to its prior shape and so I re-stretch them first thing and then they loosen up for the day.

Seems like a lot of work for a $500 shoe, but I still think it's worth it. I feel that I did not buy them for the first few months wear, but the next 15 years' wear, and I expect that once a few more months pass, I will not need to do my 'deep knee bends'.

They are truly beautiful shoes and to me are very comfortable now that I have worked them into the shape of my arch.

I was/am still afraid to try to stretch it "artifically" because it do not want them to get too wide/big and slip off as "stuman" asdvised above.

That's my story!

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------

